# Regular Season Game 51 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (20-30) vs. New York Knicks (14-35) *​*Sunday, February 12, 8:30 p.m.* 
*Toyota Center*​






vs.







*ROCKETS*




































Alston /Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*KNICKS* ​



































Crawford / Richardson / Rose / Taylor / Curry​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Houston Rockets finish a weekend back-to-back Sunday against the New York Knicks at Toyota Center. New York (14-35) is tied with the Charlotte Bobcats for the fewest wins in the NBA and has lost eight straight games entering Sunday.
> 
> Sunday will be game three of a four game road trip for the Knicks, who lost to the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets 111-100, Friday Night at Ford Center. Stephon Marbury did not play Friday, still nursing a shoulder injury that has kept him out of action for over a week. He is not expected to return against the Rockets.
> 
> ...


Lets get another winning streak going


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i doubt jalen rose will have another 16 and 11 game so we should be able to run away with this game and with our current form and yao controlling the paint we should accept nothing less than a 15 point victory


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Will this game be on pplive??


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

i cant find it on pplive.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

no, it's not on pplive or ppstream. it's on a program called "nusports" which is very complicated to set. I have been pissed off by it and decided to follow the live score.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> no, it's not on pplive or ppstream. it's on a program called "nusports" which is very complicated to set. I have been pissed off by it and decided to follow the live score.


 :dead: 
Thanks, anyway.

Do you know if the Clippers or Suns game will be on ppstream??.....uh!, and the AS Weekend?
:biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

cornholio said:


> :dead:
> Thanks, anyway.
> 
> Do you know if the Clippers or Suns game will be on ppstream??.....uh!, and the AS Weekend?
> :biggrin:


The Clippers game will be on ppstream and sure the AS weekend will on it as well. However the Suns game will on that goddamnit "Nusports" again


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac 1-9 shooting so far... he really should just sit out if he's gonna be playing like that. 

How does Bogans look out there?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

anyone watching the game and know why yao only has 4 shots? he's 4-4 from the field and 3-4 from the line for 11 points, but only 4 shots. this while tmac is shooting 1-12.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> anyone watching the game and know why yao only has 4 shots? he's 4-4 from the field and 3-4 from the line for 11 points, but only 4 shots. this while tmac is shooting 1-12.


i wanted to ask the same thing


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He's not being aggressive, not really trying to establish position every time down. Guards are kind of playing run and gun. Eddy Curry, on the other hand, is being very aggressive.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

47-46 Rockets
T-Mac must pick it up for the good of the Rockets and my fantasy team


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac is an absolute fantasy team killer right now... 1-12?? 

C'mon, we gotta win this one...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its becoming more and more likely mcgrady is never going to be anything more than a shadow of his former self.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We're being outrebounded, our best player's shooting 2-18, yet we're still leading this at the moment. I dunno what the heck's wrong w/ Tracy, but I hope he snaps out of this, NOW.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Too many home games...


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

this sucks, tmac just killed my fantasy team...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lol, Curry fouled out?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And Frye is next. Keep giving Yao the ball for the rest of the game and we'll have nothing to worry about


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

anyone else think tmac needs to just sit out until after the allstar break and see if that helps any? because he is terrible right now, so he might as well get some rest.

and it's about time yao got back in the game. it seems like we start to pull away when he is in the game, and then we take him out and let them back in.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If anyone had told me before the game that McGrady would shoot 2-19, and that the Rockets would still be winning, I wouldn't have believed it. Yao has really dominated the Knicks' big men.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> anyone else think tmac needs to just sit out until after the allstar break and see if that helps any? because he is terrible right now, so he might as well get some rest.
> 
> and it's about time yao got back in the game. it seems like we start to pull away when he is in the game, and then we take him out and let them back in.


 When I saw him mess up that alley-oop I really started to wonder whether he could handle back-to-backs this season. Not a good sign at all, almost one of the worst shooting performances in NBA history.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> When I saw him mess up that alley-oop I really started to wonder whether he could handle back-to-backs this season. Not a good sign at all, almost one of the worst shooting performances in NBA history.


I think Webber had a 2-19 and Iverson had a 2-21 last season. 

Mo Taylor and Juwan Howard leading rebounders for both teams


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

tmac needs a long break until he is 100% healthy,he just can jump shoot now.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

They are really trying to get physical with Yao (finally I found a website to watch this game live)

Keith Bogans is a great defender :greatjob:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> And Frye is next.


:biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Most of these guys are acting like they are slugging through a triple OT marathon... not sure how the energy suddenly dissapeared for both sides.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Maybe Jerome James will foul out too, usually it only takes him like 5 mins to pick up 6 fouls :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Most of these guys are acting like they are slugging through a triple OT marathon... not sure how the energy suddenly dissapeared for both sides.


As long as our side comes out with the win!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rafer's been playing great ball lately, arguably our team's 3rd best player right now.

T-Mac with 7 points, ouch.... when was the last time he scored in single digits????

Another win, 6-1 in our last 7 with T-Mac playing crapily.... let's keep it up!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Rafer's been playing great ball lately, arguably our team's 3rd best player right now.


I would love for you to make an argument for someone else....he IS houstons 3rd best player


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tone wone said:


> I would love for you to make an argument for someone else....he IS houstons 3rd best player


uhm... well.... there's that Ryan Bowen guy....

yah that was a soft statement, he IS our 3rd best player, and I hope this will be the way he plays night in night out from now on


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't like how this team is afraid to go to Yao in the 4th quarter. Atleast get the guy touches, somebody is going to get open.


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't mine Tmac on the court, but he should let others shoot more. Why not let Yao shoot 20 and Tmac shoot 15 from now on.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

38-45, again we were outrebounded!! not a good sign at all!
This could be detrimental when we are playing solid teams!
why not put Hayes out there!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Everyone said the Knicks were going to get killed on the boards this season, but they're actually a pretty good rebounding team. Guys like David Lee and Nate Robinson and Qyntel Woods have given them that edge.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man ive seen the last 3 games that yall have played and let me just say the rockets have played some great basketball. do not fire gundy b/c playoffs are in reach and i think i smell an upset in the 1st round if they face any body but the spurs :biggrin: keep it up guys 
good luck


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> man ive seen the last 3 games that yall have played and let me just say the rockets have played some great basketball. do not fire gundy b/c playoffs are in reach and i think i smell an upset in the 1st round if they face any body but the spurs :biggrin: keep it up guys
> good luck


would you guys kindly gift Mavs the NO.1 place :wink:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I would love to see a mavs rockets first round rematch so badly!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> I would love to see a mavs rockets first round rematch so badly!!


umm not me because we would be out in 4, maybe 5 games


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

skykisser said:


> would you guys kindly gift Mavs the NO.1 place :wink:


I'd be ecstatic for another Mavs/Rockets first round this year


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i would rather play the spurs in the first round.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> i would rather play the spurs in the first round.


 I dont...Houston doesn't match up with SA at all. Houston cant stop penatration and doesn't guard the 3....thats how you get swept playing against SA


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tone wone said:


> I dont...Houston doesn't match up with SA at all. Houston cant stop penatration and doesn't guard the 3....thats how you get swept playing against SA


agreed and im not just saying that b/c im a homer. rockets match up alot better with dallas


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> agreed and im not just saying that b/c im a homer. rockets match up alot better with dallas


Spurs are definitely going to keep their first seed. I agree that we are much better off playing Dallas.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Can't we play someone from outside our division? We haven't even beaten the Hornets or the Grizz this year!!


----------

